# How to survive school with Fibro



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is the first article I've run across directed at students dealing with FMS. There are many kids who have been diagnosed with Fibro, or CFS, and an array of other chronic illnesses. Maybe this article will be encouraging and/or enlightening!http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/2007/12/..._make_it_th.php


----------

